# dipendenze inverse

## djinnZ

 *emerge -aDNuv @world wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> [blocks B      ] <sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 ("<sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5" is blocking sys-libs/talloc-2.0.7)
> 
> Total: 67 packages (60 upgrades, 2 new, 1 in new slot, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 85,692 kB
> ...

 fin qui niente di particolare ma mi viene il ghiribizzo di andare a vedere che ho combinato, quindi mi rivolgo al sig "q" per ulteriori lumi e ... *qdepends -Q talloc wrote:*   

> depends: i'm such a fatty, could not eat_file(DEPEND)

   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  mi ritrovo con questa sfilza di [¹] messaggi.

Premesso che vorrei sapere quale pacchetto richiede talloc 2.0.5 senza dover ammattire a spulciare l'output di emerge -t mi domando cosa possa significare [¹] e se esiste un modo per rimediare.

[¹] testo censurato per violazione degli art. 724 e 726 c.p., con incitazione e/o riferimento a reati in violazione dell'art. 727, nonché art. 612, 581, 575, 422, da 402 a 413, 394, 280, 270

----------

## armaoin

Scusa ma per le dipendenze inverse non puoi usare equery?

----------

## djinnZ

Si, lo so (è più lento, non riporta distinte rdepend e depend etc.) ma, principalmente, vorrei capire se q è stato deprecato, se c'è un bug, se nonostante siano nerd [1], i riferimenti trekkie li fanno sentire degli sfigati ed hanno preso q in antipatia... od anche se lo fanno solo per [1] se c'è un [¹] di motivo per usare un simile [¹] messaggio, ripetuto tante [¹] volte etc.

Per non dire del fatto che non ho trovato un accidente di spiegazione al perché di questo blocco stravagante (ho il 2.0.1 installato il 2.0.5, che contiene il blocco, è instabile e non smascherato, il 2.07 è diventato stabile, almeno così pare ed in tutto questo) ma su questo devo ancora investigare e come ho detto la cosa è nell'ordinaria amministrazione.

Quello che mi fa saltare la mosca al naso è un simile messaggio idiota, ripetuto n volte ed uno strumento che ho sempre trovato comodissimo inutilizzabile.

Soluzioni o suggerimenti sul fronte q ?

[¹] testo censurato per violazione degli art. 724 e 726 c.p., con incitazione e/o riferimento a reati in violazione dell'art. 727, nonché art. 612, 581, 575, 422, da 402 a 413, 394, 280, 270

----------

## UnoSD

Anche io sono curioso di sapere perché è impazzito qdepends...

Cmq per il momento puoi risolvere come ho fatto io:

```
function qdepends { $(which qdepends) $@ 2>&1 | grep -v fatty; }
```

in .bash_profile o dove preferisci!

----------

